# The Big Bang Theory [03/06/2014] - "The Friendship Turbulence"



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I guess there won't be any more jokes about the check engine light.

Penny: This isn't your car.
Leonard: I know. I thought we'd take yours.​


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

"You're supposed to be yourself, not all desperate and creepy."

"OK, I'm getting some mixed messages here."


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

During the turbulence I was waiting for Sheldon to say he didn't have to go to the bathroom anymore.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

The dining table was gone, and the old desk back. (See thread from last week's show for context...)


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Is Kaley Cuoco-Sweeting gaining weight after getting married? There were some odd double lines on her neck. 

I thought it was funny how Amy ended up on a date with the girl. I was thinking they might have her realize some repressed feelings.

The audience was a little too into the 'awwwww' moments. It was distracting to me.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> Is Kaley Cuoco-Sweeting gaining weight after getting married? There were some odd double lines on her neck.


I commented that she looked positively awful last night and my wife joked that she got married and let herself go.

Not sure if having her look haggard was part of the show or not. Would kinda fit with the plotline.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

She did not look at cute as she has, but she also has been working hard at getting a new job and has been stressed at that. 

I actually kind of like that she will show up in sweats and a tee sometimes with her hair in a ponytail. That makes it a bit more real. Sometimes you have those kind of days.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

I'm still trying to figure out why Leonard and Penny are together. They're downright horrible to each other (each in different ways).

This episode took it to a whole new level, adding an even more explicit sugar-daddy feel.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> She did not look at cute as she has, but she also has been working hard at getting a new job and has been stressed at that.
> 
> I actually kind of like that she will show up in sweats and a tee sometimes with her hair in a ponytail. That makes it a bit more real. Sometimes you have those kind of days.


I'm also happy to see her show up a bit schlubby, but what I saw was that not only was her hair incredibly flat, they're letting the roots grow out.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I was kind of hoping Amy was out on what would turn out to be her first lesbian date, even if only to make Sheldon jealous. 

What sucks about this show is what's inevitable: More and more, the characters and their relationships are evolving to maturity, where maturity means marriage, kids, moving out, moving away, and the group splitting up.    

Just like real life, though.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I was amazed that Sheldon would get on an airplane in the first place. Has he ever flown before on the show?


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

stellie93 said:


> I was amazed that Sheldon would get on an airplane in the first place. Has he ever flown before on the show?


Not on camera, but I think he flew back to Texas in a couple of episodes.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> Is *Kaley Cuoco-Sweeting* gaining weight after getting married? There were some odd double lines on her neck.
> 
> I thought it was funny how Amy ended up on a date with the girl. I was thinking they might have her realize some repressed feelings.
> 
> The audience was a little too into the 'awwwww' moments. It was distracting to me.


Was this a new change in the credits or have I missed it before?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

loubob57 said:


> Was this a new change in the credits or have I missed it before?


First time I have noticed it.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> Was this a new change in the credits or have I missed it before?





ClutchBrake said:


> First time I have noticed it.


The last couple of episodes had it.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> I'm also happy to see her show up a bit schlubby, but what I saw was that not only was her hair incredibly flat, *they're letting the roots grow out.*


And not in a nice way. There are better ways to do this.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MikeCC said:


> The dining table was gone, and the old desk back. (See thread from last week's show for context...)


D'oh! I'm the one that wondered in the last thread whether they'd keep the table, then I didn't even think to look for it in this episode.



loubob57 said:


> Was this a new change in the credits or have I missed it before?


She's just recently added the -Sweeting to her name. She was just on one of the late night shows last week and they discussed it.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I was disappointed with this episode. I really liked last week. I need to rewatch both of them and see if it was my own mood at the time rather than the shows themselves.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> "You're supposed to be yourself, not all desperate and creepy."
> 
> "OK, I'm getting some mixed messages here."


I _did _like some of Rajs' lines.



loubob57 said:


> During the turbulence I was waiting for Sheldon to say he didn't have to go to the bathroom anymore.


I was surprised he didn't wear a pee bag down his leg so he didn't have to go to the restroom. I mean, Howard was smart enough to do that on occasion, and isn't Sheldon considered smarter than Howard?



Donbadabon said:


> Is Kaley Cuoco-Sweeting gaining weight after getting married? There were some odd double lines on her neck.





betts4 said:


> I actually kind of like that she will show up in sweats and a tee sometimes with her hair in a ponytail. That makes it a bit more real. Sometimes you have those kind of days.





dianebrat said:


> I'm also happy to see her show up a bit schlubby, but what I saw was that not only was her hair incredibly flat, they're letting the roots grow out.


Penny has looked skanky for years now. I am not talking about sweats and simple hair, I am talking about unhealthy looking. She looks like all she eats Twinkies and guzzle Diet pop for every meal.

I actually prefer women in sweats and 'easy hair' and no makeup. Those are the women I play volleyball with and they are full of life and don't worry about if their t-shirt has a stain on it or if they aren't wearing the latest fashion.



GDG76 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why Leonard and Penny are together. They're downright horrible to each other (each in different ways).
> 
> This episode took it to a whole new level, adding an even more explicit sugar-daddy feel.


Ya, they need to all put their keys in a bowl and draw out new partners. Now _That _would be a episode!!



TiVo'Brien said:


> I was kind of hoping Amy was out on what would turn out to be her first lesbian date, even if only to make Sheldon jealous.


Amy has exhibited lesbian tendencies for years, and it is time for her to explore that side of her, or at least have a friend outside the group.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

stellie93 said:


> I was amazed that Sheldon would get on an airplane in the first place. Has he ever flown before on the show?


He was wearing his airplane pants, but I bet he won't wait for Saturday night to wash them after the turbulence.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

replaytv said:


> Ya, they need to all put their keys in a bowl and draw out new partners. Now _That _would be a episode!!


That would be fun. They almost got there with the treasure hunt episode and that showed how much fun a "mix it up" episode could be.



> Amy has exhibited lesbian tendencies for years, and it is time for her to explore that side of her, or at least have a friend outside the group.


Or a friend outside the group but still knows of the group - sort of like Stuart.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

replaytv said:


> Ya, they need to all put their keys in a bowl and draw out new partners. Now _That _would be a episode!!


It's not quite as funny as TBBT but I have to give a shoutout to a great movie with this in it - The Ice Storm.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/29748


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> Is Kaley Cuoco-Sweeting gaining weight after getting married? There were some odd double lines on her neck.


I never got all fawning over KC. Sure she's cute, but I don't think she is really all that hot. I suspect I'm in the minority here.

The episode seemed a bit forced.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Donbadabon said:


> The audience was a little too into the 'awwwww' moments. It was distracting to me.


Totally agree-- that was horrible.. and seemed so "canned".



stellie93 said:


> I was amazed that Sheldon would get on an airplane in the first place. Has he ever flown before on the show?


Didn't they fly to the north/south pole for 6 months?



replaytv said:


> I was disappointed with this episode. I really liked last week. I need to rewatch both of them and see if it was my own mood at the time rather than the shows themselves.


No, you're right, it was a disappointing episode. The way Raj was overbearingly creepy, the way Leonard and Penny verbally abused each other (malicious and repeatedly). How Sheldon only pretended to make up with Howard and was just as mean as before. They did get one thing right -- the title: "The Friendship Turbulence" -- but they were really lazy with the writing. If they wanted to introduce some tension between each player, they could have done it more elegantly and more believably. What they got was a hot mess.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Hank said:


> No, you're right, it was a disappointing episode. The way Raj was overbearingly creepy, the way Leonard and Penny verbally abused each other (malicious and repeatedly). How Sheldon only pretended to make up with Howard and was just as mean as before.


All of these are perfectly in character.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

eddyj said:


> All of these are perfectly in character.


I wouldn't say perfectly in character -- it was really forced. Especially how Leonard slammed Penny not once, but twice. Sheldon agreed to improve his friendship with Howard, but then was an extreme a-hole not to do it, but even get worse. Maybe even Raj was in character, but it was a comic-book version of himself. Nobody would act like that IRL.

The only redeeming character without issues in this ep was Bernadette.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> I wouldn't say perfectly in character -- it was really forced. Especially how Leonard slammed Penny not once, but twice. *Sheldon agreed to improve his friendship with Howard, but then was an extreme a-hole not to do it, but even get worse.* Maybe even Raj was in character, but it was a comic-book version of himself. Nobody would act like that IRL.
> 
> The only redeeming character without issues in this ep was Bernadette.


I think that was perfectly in character for Sheldon. I don't think he was being an a-hole on purpose. I think he didn't realize that those comments he makes about Howard are insulting. He simply sees them as facts.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think that was perfectly in character for Sheldon. I don't think he was being an a-hole on purpose. I think he didn't realize that those comments he makes about Howard are insulting. He simply sees them as facts.


And Leonard always slams Penny, sometimes on purpose, but often not.

And Raj is always really creepy when it comes to girls.

I found it totally in character.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

eddyj said:


> I found it totally in character.


Yeah, I think the difference is all the dick ways these people treat each other usually are more spread out, not concentrated in one episode.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, I think the difference is all the dick ways these people treat each other usually are more spread out, not concentrated in one episode.


No argument there!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

eddyj said:


> And Raj is always really creepy when it comes to girls.
> 
> I found it totally in character.


I'll play Devil's advocate. In the old days before Raj could talk to girls, Howard was the one who was the most fixated into getting a girl; now that they've taken Howard out of the game by marrying him off to Bernadette, and all the other guys are matched up with someone, the burden of being the guy who is always chasing girls has fallen on Raj alone.

So I would say that Raj feels creepier now than he did back in the day when Howard was the main creeper, and Raj was only a creeper wannabe.

I use the term loosely because neither of those guys are as creepy as the real creepers I've dealt with in real life. (If they actually did the kinds of things that creepers really do at cons, it wouldn't be funny.)


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I think the best moment in this episode was the pleased-with-herself look that Bernadette had in the car when Howard mentioned how her breasts distracted him from what she was saying earlier.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I really liked Howards' creepiness. He was real inventive in his quest for girls and I was sad when he got married. His relationship with Penny was a lot more fun before he got married.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

replaytv said:


> I really liked Howards' creepiness. He was real inventive in his quest for girls and I was sad when he got married. His relationship with Penny was a lot more fun before he got married.


Isn't that always the way?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Hank said:


> The only redeeming character without issues in this ep was Bernadette.


She says mean things, but nobody hears them due to her noise cancelling breasts.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

zordude said:


> She says mean things, but nobody hears them due to her noise cancelling breasts.


Ya, you slap one of them puppies on each ear and you're not going to hear anything but the sound of blood pumping!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jeff92k7 said:


> ...I think he flew back to Texas in a couple of episodes.


No...he takes the train....


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Bierboy said:


> No...he takes the train....


How can 'trains' be more interesting than 'puppies'? What! Are you all afflicted with the same disease that Sheldon has,antiSiderodromophobia?

http://bloximages.chicago2.vip.town...fb-a4d879f2a7d8/52827a4935db9.preview-620.jpg


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> No...he takes the train....


Did he take the train to Germany when he was a visiting professor at the University of Heidelberg, too?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> Did he take the train to Germany when he was a visiting professor at the University of Heidelberg, too?


There was a looooooooong tunnel.......


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> I'll play Devil's advocate. In the old days before Raj could talk to girls, Howard was the one who was the most fixated into getting a girl; now that they've taken Howard out of the game by marrying him off to Bernadette, and all the other guys are matched up with someone, the burden of being the guy who is always chasing girls has fallen on Raj alone.
> 
> So I would say that Raj feels creepier now than he did back in the day when Howard was the main creeper, and Raj was only a creeper wannabe.
> 
> I use the term loosely because neither of those guys are as creepy as the real creepers I've dealt with in real life. (If they actually did the kinds of things that creepers really do at cons, it wouldn't be funny.)


I disagree. I mean, yes, Howard's search was more pronounced, but there were many times when Raj was seen persuing a girl, even without talking - heck he even got Penny to sleep with him. Them both drunk doesn't matter. There was the girl from the Halloween party and wasn't there a time when he and Sheldon went to a bar themselves? and many times Howard spoke for him but to the girls.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

He didn't actually sleep with Penny. Call it a failure to launch.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hank said:


> He didn't actually sleep with Penny. Call it a failure to launch.


Well, they were in the bed together. Sleeping.

Maybe no sex, but the intent was there and they woke up with each other.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I thought there was a "launch" but the landing spot was missed...


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I really liked Howards' creepy attempts to find a girl before he was married, but Raj is just too pathetic and he isn't inventive like Howard.

Raj _did _ just sleep with Penny instead of engage in Bombay Ba-donka-a-donking.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I disagree. I mean, yes, Howard's search was more pronounced, but there were many times when Raj was seen persuing a girl, even without talking - heck he even got Penny to sleep with him. Them both drunk doesn't matter. There was the girl from the Halloween party and wasn't there a time when he and Sheldon went to a bar themselves? and many times Howard spoke for him but to the girls.


How does what you say disagree with what I said?

My point was that back in the day, Howard and Raj would cruise together and since Howard was the loud obnoxious one, the audience may have gotten the impression that Howard was the most active cruiser. In any case, it was something that they BOTH did.

Now Howard is off the market, so the entire story burden of the 'borderline creepy guy who chases girls' falls on Raj. He seems creepier now because he talks for himself when he was quiet before, and he's no longer a contrast / sidekick to Howard.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> I thought there was a "launch" but the landing spot was missed...


Thrusters fired early and the craft didn't leave the launch pad.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

betts4 said:


> Well, they were in the bed together. Sleeping.
> 
> Maybe no sex, but the intent was there and they woke up with each other.


Yeah, and if I had a nickel for every time _that_ happened.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Thrusters fired early and the craft didn't leave the launch pad.


Thanks...a bit more accurate than my attempt...


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Hank said:


> Especially how Leonard slammed Penny not once, but twice.


Did he? All I recall is the cracks about their sex life, but weren't those really slams on himself?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Robin said:


> Did he? All I recall is the cracks about their sex life, but weren't those really slams on himself?


In the beginning, he slammed her twice (hard) about turning down a paying job when she really has no other income, despite the fact that she felt it wasn't a good career move. The first time, she gave him a dirty look, the second time, she stormed out.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Hank said:


> In the beginning, he slammed her twice (hard) about turning down a paying job when she really has no other income, despite the fact that she felt it wasn't a good career move. The first time, she gave him a dirty look, the second time, she stormed out.


Although to be fair, that's consistent with his pragmatic belief that she shouldn't have given up the one paying job she has in the (rather remote) hopes that she can become an actress. It's not entirely a knock on Penny, more a fairly realistic belief that it's hard to break into the acting business and make a living at it.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Although to be fair, that's consistent with his pragmatic belief that she shouldn't have given up the one paying job she has in the (rather remote) hopes that she can become an actress. It's not entirely a knock on Penny, more a fairly realistic belief that it's hard to break into the acting business and make a living at it.


Consistent, sure, but his delivery was mean. Twice. He didn't have to be so blunt about it, especially with Penny who everyone knows is a little unstable/insecure. Don't you think Penny is already doubting herself and her own decisions, she doesn't need Leonard's pragmatism to beat her down even more?


----------

